# lighting question



## blondlebanese (Oct 12, 2014)

what effect would turning off the lights for 4 hours, have on plants that have been vegging under 24/7 lights?   had a power outage today.


----------



## bwanabud (Oct 12, 2014)

No biggie, the plants won't care...stick with 24/7


----------



## blondlebanese (Oct 12, 2014)

that's what I wanna read.  thx


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 12, 2014)

:yeahthat: But you don't want to do that a lot or you will begin to get stretch.


----------



## stonedagain714 (Oct 12, 2014)

theoretically,if you leave the lights on 24/7 you will have shorter node spacing(which is a good thing)


----------



## umbra (Oct 13, 2014)

some of my opinions are controversial to say the least, but they are rooted in true science and years of growing experience. So with that in mind, the photoperiod is more than just how much time the lights are on. It is one of the plants environmental triggers that affects phenol type expressions. The plant does this through the release/non release of plant hormones, very much like animals. All 3 species of cannabis, sativa, indica, and ruderalis, grow in different environments. Most genetics available are hybrids of these 3 species to some degree. By using a veg photoperiod of 24/7, the plant will naturally want to express more ruderalis traits. It does this because this is how ruderalis occurs in nature. If using a photoperiod of 18/6, this would be the natural photoperiod for indicas. And for sativas a photoperiod of 13/11 is much more what nature would produce. So imo, by using the appropriate photoperiod, you can bring out more traits that you are looking for.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 13, 2014)

Very interesting umbra, what do you do with all the hybrids?


----------



## umbra (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi Rose,

You can grow them the way you want them to be, ie sativa dominant hybrid that you want to bring out more sativa like qualities, veg 13/11 and flower at 11/13. This would be what an equatorial sativa would see in nature. By doing this, you could bring out more subtle aspects of the sativa, including the quality of the high, terpen development, thc/cbd ratio, ect.


----------



## lyfespan (Oct 13, 2014)

umbra said:


> some of my opinions are controversial to say the least, but they are rooted in true science and years of growing experience. So with that in mind, the photoperiod is more than just how much time the lights are on. It is one of the plants environmental triggers that affects phenol type expressions. The plant does this through the release/non release of plant hormones, very much like animals. All 3 species of cannabis, sativa, indica, and ruderalis, grow in different environments. Most genetics available are hybrids of these 3 species to some degree. By using a veg photoperiod of 24/7, the plant will naturally want to express more ruderalis traits. It does this because this is how ruderalis occurs in nature. If using a photoperiod of 18/6, this would be the natural photoperiod for indicas. And for sativas a photoperiod of 13/11 is much more what nature would produce. So imo, by using the appropriate photoperiod, you can bring out more traits that you are looking for.



This is not controversial at all, it's pure logic. Like explained in the next post, your supporting the plants natural inherent genetic wants, if you will. Why people refuse to think like their plants I will never know. Great post Umbra


----------



## umbra (Oct 13, 2014)

thanks lifespan. there are a number of breeders who believe the same thing and I guess I've been hanging with them too long, lol.


----------



## vulcano22 (Oct 13, 2014)

My plants got 21 days. I've been on 24/7 for the last week. Babies are getting bigger! :bolt: 

View attachment 2014-10-14 00.00.57.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Oct 13, 2014)

umbra said:


> thanks lifespan. there are a number of breeders who believe the same thing and I guess I've been hanging with them too long, lol.



It's that type of thinking that has you still in the game this long


----------

